# You Can Have My E-cig When You Pry It From My Cold, Dead Fingers



## Stroodlepuff (21/1/14)

You can have my e-cig when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers

Read the article here


----------



## Andre (21/1/14)

Must read article, thanks @Stroodlepuff . Interesting in the comments: "So called "electronic cigarettes" (I hate that term. I prefer personal vaporizers)...". Good point methinks, the ecig term sort of keeps us in the wrong camp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/1/14)

yeah in my opinion an electronic cigarette is a cigalike  Any upgrade from cigalikes are PVs


----------

